# Cost for excavating basement??



## trimdoctor (Aug 20, 2008)

I just had the basement dug out for my new house build, and I was wondering if the excavator is giving me a fair price? I figured they dug out about 800 yards of dirt and dug footers around garage and frost wall for walkout. They also dug off topsoil for 200' driveway and leveled all of the gravel. They are charging me $6000.00 for all of the work, which sounds fair. I just wanted to get some feed back from all of the pros on here. I attached a couple pictures.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Did he give you any kind of break down on that price? Did he give you an estimate ahead of time? I am always skeptical of pricing that ends up "exactly" 6 thousand or 8 thousand or whatever.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

If it seems fair to you, then there's no issue.


----------

